# MapleSea Lag



## HyperGenBC (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi!
I need help about this game... It lagg too often.. I got the recommend Settings for this game :

CPU : AMD Sempron (tm) Processor LE-1100 1.91 GHz
RAM : 960 MB of RAM
HDD : 18.7 GB free space
OS : Windows XP
VGA : NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE 256 MB
SOUND : Dont know
Network : 512K DSL/Cable

Game Recommend Settings :

CPU : P3-700MHz or higher
RAM : 128MB
HDD : 500MB space needed
OS : Window 98/ME/2K/XP
VGA : 3D acceleration card
SOUND : 16bit Sound Card
Network : Cable Modem

THX for help...


----------

